# Hardware Problem



## Liam_D (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello Guys, 

I'm new to here and really in need of some help. I'm not familiar with the protocol for posting new threads or anything. 

I bought a USB mouse a few weeks ago and it's been giving me a problem where every time I scroll up or down too much, it disconnects.

The brand of the mouse is Omega. OMEGA

To be exact^

I don't know what to do and it's really getting in the way of my daily activities which take place on my PC. I'd be willing to be asked any further questions about my machine or the device that could actually help me resolve this issue. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Make and model of pc or hardware if custom is totally necessary. Laptop or desktop? Is this all the time, only on the internet and if so how do you connect to the internet and who is your isp.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Be sure you are plugging the mouse into the_ Back _USB port (desktop) of the computer and not the front or through a hub as these ports are weaker. 
Try downloading a Driver for this mouse: OMEGA
Contact their support: OMEGA
Try a different mouse.


----------



## Liam_D (Aug 2, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> Be sure you are plugging the mouse into the_ Back _USB port (desktop) of the computer and not the front or through a hub as these ports are weaker.
> Try downloading a Driver for this mouse: OMEGA
> Contact their support: OMEGA
> Try a different mouse.


I tried downloading the driver and it didnt work. Nothing changed. 
Im using a Dell Inspiron 5720
http://puu.sh/aCElJ.png

and these are my specs



Rich-M said:


> Make and model of pc or hardware if custom is totally necessary. Laptop or desktop? Is this all the time, only on the internet and if so how do you connect to the internet and who is your isp.


Internet/No internet it does the same, and I connect using wifi. its not an internet problem for sure. Its with the machine and device


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> No internet


What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? 
Go to Search and type *devmgmt.msc*, right click the *devmgmt* results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated *Device Manager*, do you see any devices with yellow flags, if so, these devices need drivers installed. 
If so, go to the manufacturers support/download drivers and download the *Chipset *and *Network Adapter *any other drivers you need from the *Device Manager*.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

It could be just a defective scroll wheel on the mouse. If you have another one (different make/model) to test out to make sure it's a mouse issue and not a USB port or some other hardware problem.


----------



## Liam_D (Aug 2, 2014)

There are no devices which needs to be updated. and it only happens with this mouse.... I can't return it now tho


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I can't return it now tho


Why not?


----------



## Liam_D (Aug 2, 2014)

They dont do returns


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Why would they not do returns all companies normally have a returns policy try contacting them. They do a lot of products so must have some that fail and get returned.


----------

